# Swimming photos



## imagemaker46 (Mar 27, 2014)

The action shot is from tonight at the US Paralympic Spring Nationals in Miami, an outdoor pool, light was strong one side, so I decided to play around with it. The other two were quick setups shot in the hotel.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 27, 2014)

#1. What a dramatic shot.  Great capture.  Ed


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 29, 2014)

Final night of swimming.  Off to the next meet on Tuesday.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice series Scott!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## runnah (Mar 29, 2014)

Was it super dark in there or was it your technique?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 29, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Nice series Scott!



See you next week in Victoria.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice series Scott!
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 29, 2014)

It was an outdoor pool with strong side light. As soon as I saw it I knew shooting from the dark side would get some nice impact images. It was fun shooting this event, really relaxing. Bright sun during the day and then a different light in the evening. It really allowed some creative shooting, especially that swimming gets a little boring at times.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 29, 2014)

Love these. First shot is very cool and love the first portrait.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 29, 2014)

I like 1 and I like 2 more the #3.  The rest are good too.  Nice series.  Alan


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 4, 2014)

Of all the photographers on this forum, I'm consistently drawn to your images. Your comments and suggestions in my daughters Volleyball squad have been very helpful. I really enjoy your work, and caustic commentary. Thank you for your contributions. #1 is a cracker. It makes me want to try swimming photography, but alas I have no swimmers in the family...so I'd just be the creepy old guy on the side of the pool!


----------



## lambertpix (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice series.  I always struggle with swimming shots -- the combination of iffy light and fast action always gives me fits.  Very zen-like to turn the light to your advantage.  ;-)


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 4, 2014)

top notch as usual!


----------



## midgeman (Apr 4, 2014)

Amazing use of the light. I love the action shots.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments, it's not often that I have had the opportunity of shooting under the lights like this. I had feedback from the swimmers as well. It's always great to hear positive comments from the people in front of the camera. I wish the light at this weeks swim meet was as interesting.


----------



## jfrabat (Apr 6, 2014)

I really like this series!  Congrats.  I think the first shot is a bit too dark, but overall, it makes the images more dramatic, I feel (and I do like the look on the rest).


----------



## jake337 (May 8, 2014)

Great set!


----------



## CallibCarver (May 9, 2014)

The first shot is amazing. My first photojournalism assignment with swimmers was hard and I don't think it turned out half as good as your shots.


----------



## Dillard (May 9, 2014)

I really dig the first and the last.


----------

